# كيفية معاجة تسريب الفريون من جهاز التكيف وكيفية الشحن



## هيثم محمد رشوان (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
برجاء من سيادتكم معرفة كيفيةاكتشاف تسريب الفريون من الجهاز
وكيفية معالجتة
وكيفية الشحن وتحت ضغط كام


----------



## محمدالطاروطى (12 أبريل 2006)

*تسريب الشحنة وشحن التكييف*

اخى الفاضل 
ممكن التأكد من أن هناك تسريب لشحنة التكييف مع ظهور تلك الأعراض.
1- التكييف لا يفصل ( حيث أنه لا يوقوم بعملية التبريد )
2- درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من المبخر مرتفعة.
3- ضغط المبخر مرتفع.
يمكن تحديد مكان التسريب بالخطوات التالية
1- اختبار جميع المواسير والوصلات بواسطة الماء والصابون ( وتلك أبسط طريقة ).
2- عندما نجد تسريب فى لاكور التجميع علينا بربطه جيدا بواسطة تيفلون مثلا او أى مادة عازلة.
3- وفي حالة وجود ثقب بأح المواسير علينا بلحامه بواسطة أسلاك الفضة.
4- وفى حالة ما كان التسريب فى داخل المكثف أو المبخر فيتم ارساله لورشة متخصصة فى لحام تلك الأجزاء.
شحن التكييف.
بعد التأكد من عدم وجود اي تسريب يمكن شحن التكييف باتباع الخطوات التالية
1- تفريغ التكييف بواسطة طلمبة تفريغ .بتوصيل خرطوم العداد الأوسط بالطلمبة وخرطوم الضغط المخفض بماسورة السحب.
2- بعد التأكد من التفريغ تماما حوالى 20 دقيقة ثم نغلق صمام الضغط المنخفض في جهاز الشحن.
3- يتم توصيل الخرطوم الأوسط باسطوانة الفريون المناسب الموصف به التكييف.
4- نفتح الإسطوانة ثم نفتح أعى الخطوم لإخراج الهواء.
5- ثم نفتح صمام الضغط المنخفض فى جهاز الشحن.
6- نعطى فريون حتى أعلى ضغط ممكن والتكييف مفصول.
7- ثم نشغل التكييف والشحن شغال حتى نرى تكثيف مياه على ماسورة السحب الخاصة بالضاغط.
8- وتلك هي الطريقة الأكثر صحة من وجهة نظرنا ويتراوح ضغط الفريون فى السحب من 50 حتى 75 psi حسب حالو الجو الخارجي. :15:
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أبوعمر المسلم (12 أبريل 2006)

اخى الفاضل 
ممكن التأكد من أن هناك تسريب لشحنة التكييف مع ظهور تلك الأعراض.
1- التكييف لا يفصل ( حيث أنه لا يقوم بعملية التبريد )
2- درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من المبخر مرتفعة.

يمكن تحديد مكان التسريب بالخطوات التالية
1- اختبار جميع المواسير والوصلات بواسطة الماء والصابون ( وتلك أبسط طريقة ).
2- عندما نجد تسريب فى لاكور التجميع علينا بربطه جيدا بواسطة تيفلون مثلا او أى مادة عازلة.
3- وفي حالة وجود ثقب بأح المواسير علينا بلحامه بواسطة أسلاك الفضة.
4- وفى حالة ما كان التسريب فى داخل المكثف أو المبخر فيتم ارساله لورشة متخصصة فى لحام تلك الأجزاء.
شحن التكييف.
بعد التأكد من عدم وجود اي تسريب يمكن شحن التكييف باتباع الخطوات التالية
1- تفريغ التكييف بواسطة طلمبة تفريغ .بتوصيل خرطوم العداد الأوسط بالطلمبة وخرطوم الضغط المخفض بماسورة السحب.
2- بعد التأكد من التفريغ تماما حوالى 20 دقيقة ثم نغلق صمام الضغط المنخفض في جهاز الشحن.
3- يتم توصيل الخرطوم الأوسط باسطوانة الفريون المناسب الموصف به التكييف.
4- نفتح الإسطوانة ثم نفتح أعى الخطوم لإخراج الهواء.
5- ثم نفتح صمام الضغط المنخفض فى جهاز الشحن.
6- نعطى فريون حتى أعلى ضغط ممكن والتكييف مفصول.
7- ثم نشغل التكييف والشحن شغال حتى نرى تكثيف مياه على ماسورة السحب الخاصة بالضاغط.
8- وتلك هي الطريقة الأكثر صحة من وجهة نظرنا ويتراوح ضغط الفريون فى السحب من 50 حتى 75 psi حسب حالة الجو الخارجي. :15:
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مصطفى السعدون (31 مايو 2006)

مخطط الدواثر الالكترونية لسبلت مع تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى السعدون (31 مايو 2006)

مخطط الدواثر الالكترونية لسبلت مع تحياتي


----------



## ابوشامة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يأخى على الشرح الجميل


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*​


----------



## محمود عصام الدين ع (3 فبراير 2009)

:63:ماهى المواد المستخدمة فى البحث عن التنفيس ؟


----------



## pilis (3 فبراير 2009)

انا اسف ممكن تعقيب صغير يافندم 
حضرتك عملت فاكيوم من غير متضغط الجهاز 
انا اسف لحضرتك فبل عملية الفاكيوم لازم اضغط الجهاز
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## I_JABIA (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن تحويل تلاجة التميد الي تلاجة تبريد ؟
ارجو منكم الشراح كيف يتم داليك؟


----------



## I_JABIA (1 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن تحويل تلاجة التج**ميد الي تلاجة تبريد ؟
ارجو منكم الشراح كيف يتم داليك؟*​


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (1 أغسطس 2009)

pilis قال:


> انا اسف ممكن تعقيب صغير يافندم
> حضرتك عملت فاكيوم من غير متضغط الجهاز
> انا اسف لحضرتك فبل عملية الفاكيوم لازم اضغط الجهاز
> ولكم منى جزيل الشكر



أخى العزيز يتم عمل ضغط للجهاز فى حالة الوحدات الكبيرة (مكن dx ) لاكن بالنسبة للوحدات الصغيرة لايتم عمل لها ضغط بالنيتروجين الا فى بعض الحالات الخاصة مثلا اذا وجد ما يسمى بالتنفيس الخبيس الذى لم نقدر على الوصول الية


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## سعد كاريير (14 مارس 2010)

*عملية الفاكيوم والشحن بالرسم*

السلام عليكم أخوانى الاعزاء فى ملتقاكم الجميل(مهندسين العرب) :6:
شرح عملية الفاكيوم والشحن بالرسم الكروكى


----------



## سعد كاريير (14 مارس 2010)

سعد كاريير قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوانى الاعزاء فى ملتقاكم الجميل(مهندسين العرب) :6:
> شرح عملية الفاكيوم والشحن بالرسم الكروكى


ويليها عملية الشحن


----------



## ايهاب لالا (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة وارجو شرح كيفية اللحام بعد الشحن


----------



## jaber al atar (13 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

مشششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووورا علي الجهود الرائع
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك:73:


----------



## كابتن اكرم (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ملاحظه مهمه /الضغط بالهواء للكشف على الليك طريقه غير علميه /يستخدم غاز النايتروجين او الفريون للكشف على الليك (التنفيس)


----------



## كابتن اكرم (13 يوليو 2010)

يعد الانتهاء من عملية الشحن استخدم القارصه لضمان عدم تسرب الغاز من وصلة الشحن وبعد الانتهاء افصل القارصه من وصلة الشحن بعد اللحام


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هناك بعض المقترحات بخصوص الموضوع.
1) ان لهب اللحيم عند ملامسة الغاز يتحول الى اللون الاخضر فيكشف عن مكان التسريب
2)كل جهاز يوجد به معلومات عن الغاز ومقدار الشحن بالكيلو جرام او الاونصه وانا انصح باتباعها بشده ان وجدت
3)هناك طريقتان للشحن الاولى والجره (السلندر)وهو واقف ومفتاحه للاعلي ويسمى شحن غازي
والثانيه والجره مقلوبه ويسمى شحن سائلي وهذه لها شروط اولا ان يكون الجهاز مفصول عن الكهرباء لكى نضمن ان لا يعمل.ثانيا ان نشحن على خط الدفع هاي سايد . ثالثا ان ننتظر على الاقل 10دقائق قبل التشغيل.
ملاحظه هامه.لا تقم بعمليه الشحن والجره مقلوبه علي خط السحب والجهاز يعمل لان به اضرار على الكباس
في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## انكيدو 70 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع... تقبل مروري


----------



## sehs65 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الاعزاء: يجب قبل الكشف عن التنفيس باى وسيلة كانت ان نتاكد من ان الجهاز بة شحنةلانة لو لم يكن بة شحنة فان طريقة رغاوى الصابون قد تكون مضرة لانة ربما يدخل شىء ولة بسيط للدائرة مما يسبب مشاكل عند الشحن
ثانيا بعد اكتشاف مكان التنفيس وقبل اللحام يجب التاكد ان الدائرة فارغة جدا وذلك حتى لا يحدث انفجار للفلتر او اى جزء اخر
ووالله العظيم انى اعلم ان بعض الفنيين وقع فى هذة المشاكل وسببت لة مشاكل عند الشحن كذلك منهم من انفجر الفلتر فى وجهه وحدث له تشوة وكاد يفقد بصرة 
واتمنى ان يتقبل الله منا ومنكم
اخوكم حسين عياد
كل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## mechanic power (22 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (22 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (22 أبريل 2011)




----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## ahmed_elgendy59 (29 يوليو 2011)

*[email protected]*

عندي تكييف كولدير وكان الكباس بتاعه محروق غيرت الكباس وعاوز اشحنه مع العلم ان العده المتاحه امامي هو عداد الشحن فقط ولا يود طرمبه تفريغ هل كمن طريقه للشحن من غير الطلمبه
سؤال اخر
لو شغلت الجهاز الي ان يتم التفريغ من غير طلمبه ولاكن شغلته وسبت فتحت الطرد مفتوحه الي ان يتوقف الهواء الخارج منها وبعدين شحنت من نفس الفتحه هل هذا صحيح ارجو السرعه في الرد


----------



## baraa harith (29 يوليو 2011)

شرح جيد مشكور


----------



## KETTACHE MEROUANE (29 يوليو 2011)

هل يوجد فديو لعملية شحن المكيف او صور على دلك من فضلك


----------



## المسلمى (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## jaber al atar (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*بســــــــــم اللــــــــه الرحمــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــــــيم*

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا:28::28::28:


----------



## سعد كاريير (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*الطريقة المختصرة لشحن وحدات التكييف الاسبليت - السبلت*

*ولا : معالجة مكان التسرب ثم التأكد من سلامته .
:30:**ثانيا : يتم تركيب عداد قياس الضغط على كلا من وصلة الضغط العالي والمنخفض وعمل تفريغ كامل للوحدة ولمدة نصف ساعة للتخلص من الهواء والرطوبة.
**ثالثا : يتم غلق صمامات عداد قياس الضغط ثم إيقاف ماكينة الفاكيوم.
**رابعا : يتم توصيل اسطوانة فريون R 22 ونبدأ بإضافة جزء من الشحنة على شكل سائل وذلك بقلب الاسطوانة رأس على عقب (اثنا توقف الوحدة فقط) . ثم غلق الاسطوانة ورجوعها للوضع العادي .
**خامسا: يتم تشغيل الوحدة ومراقبة الضغوط مع وضع جهاز قياس الأمبير (وهذا مهم جدا) لمراقبة الأمبير المسحوب .
**سادسا : يتم إضافة دفعات من الفريون على فترات متباعدة وعلى شكل غاز فقط (اى الاسطوانة في الوضع العادي) حتى يصل الضغط المنخفض إلى 65 رطل/ بوصة 2 .
**سابعا : يتم فك وصلات عداد القياس وبسرعة حتى لا نسمح بتسرب جزء من الشحنة عبر الإبرة.
**ثامنا : يتم اختبار التسرب على بلوف الضغط العالي والمنخفض ثم يتم تركيب الكابات على وصلات الشحن والقياس .
**تاسعا : قم بتجميع العدة ثم قم بتنظيف مكان العمل ( وهذا مهم جدا لأنه يعطى انطباع جيد لدى العميل وعن تجربة)
وبذلك تكون الوحدة قد اكتملت الشحن .*


----------

